# Finaly done building my quater pipe (pics inside yo)



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Been working on this all summer, it was a little steaper then I thought it would be but all turned out ok. I think maybe i should have used metal coping instead of PVC but I probly wont do to many stall tricks idk...

Also the front end kinda came up after I put the boards on, oh well tell me what you think of my work.

ohh ya still gotta cut the ends off and put some kinda stain or somethin on so its not completely done.

check it:









Here are the supports:









and here is the PVC coping:









more pics: https://savagemountainanimal.pinkbike.com/album/Backyard-sk8-park/

I only did one layer of plywood, you guys think thats good?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't see what's under the tranny, but if you built something under it to support it, that should be fine. No flex = Good.

Cheers!


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

As long as its supported it should be fine. Have fun on that, wish I had one at my place (I actually have the wood and I'm feeling a little motivated!).


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

t1maglio said:


> As long as its supported it should be fine. Have fun on that, wish I had one at my place (I actually have the wood and I'm feeling a little motivated!).


You could be finished within a day if you've got all day to finish.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i would have started on one end with a full sheet of plywood and then had another and then ripped the final sheet to fit...thats me though, the 4x4s are excessive too, coulda just nailed 2 2x4s together and saved some cash but it looks sick, all you have to do now is build more and you can have your own practice park


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ya thanks for the comments guys, up next is a spine as soon as I ge the cash


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Your welcome. Where are you actually leaving all your ramps? Depending on the weight you might want to consider locking it up. At my skatepark they stole an entire funbox.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> Your welcome. Where are you actually leaving all your ramps? Depending on the weight you might want to consider locking it up. At my skatepark they stole an entire funbox.


Haha ya im leaving them, but its in my back yard so I dont think I will have to worry about that 

ohh I was going to either paint it or stain it, any ideas?


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Why not make a landing on the other side?

It wouldn't take too much wood but then you could jump it as well as use it as a quarter...


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks good! How much did you spend on wood?


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

East Bay Rich said:


> Looks good! How much did you spend on wood?


+1 been wanting to build one for a long time. Looks good.


----------



## spacoli (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice work. 

Here is one I have been working on over the summer. Built it all free with scrap wood from work. It's 12' wide with 12' between, one end is 4' high with a 4' x 12' platform and the other end is 6' high and I need to build a platform on that end. I'm going to resurface with another layer of plywood and paint it up.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

East Bay Rich said:


> Looks good! How much did you spend on wood?


about 250 since I cracked three pieces of playwood and then decided to soak them in the pool which helped, but I was also getting some pretty crappy pieces with lines of knots on them whitch made em crack.

I was thinking of putting a ramp on the side and making a hip, but there is a basket ball net thing thats there and cant be moved and I dont want to move the qp cause its nice and tucked away in the corner.

i road it a little today even though my back is still messed up, its pretty fun, the most i could air out was about 2 feet from the coping so ill have to work on that


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

DJskeet said:


> about 250 since I cracked three pieces of playwood and then decided to soak them in the pool which helped, but I was also getting some pretty crappy pieces with lines of knots on them whitch made em crack.


Looks good. When you make your next one lay a base layer of 1/2 horizontal (ply flexes hor easier than vert) and then lay a layer of 1/4 inch vertical. It'll be stronger (cross grains) and no soaking is involved. Mine was quite a bit steeper so you should have no problem screwing them down.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for posting- I was inspired to start my wooden pump track after checking out your pics. I got 5 free pallets from a local store, and 1 sheet of 4x8' 3/4" CDX for $28 + $1 to cut it in half. Still gotta get more supplies, though! It'll be a pain to break down the pallets, but I'll be able to save some $. Still gotta decide on whether I want 24" or 18" rollers... 

ebRich


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

East Bay Rich said:


> Thanks for posting- I was inspired to start my wooden pump track after checking out your pics. I got 5 free pallets from a local store, and 1 sheet of 4x8' 3/4" CDX for $28 + $1 to cut it in half. Still gotta get more supplies, though! It'll be a pain to break down the pallets, but I'll be able to save some $. Still gotta decide on whether I want 24" or 18" rollers...
> 
> ebRich


Wooden pump track? Holy **** thats gonna take a massive amount of wood to build that...

Only one I've seen is at rays MTB park.

Post up some pics of this thing, I want to see what it looks like.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

To stain it you just need the use varnish or something. Paint on multiple layers to really protect it well. Make sure the varnish you use is waterproof. Also, paint everything, not just the pieces that are open to rain. Also under, etc. If not, it will start rotting and you'll have to replace huge amounts of panels within a really short time... You'll save a lot of cash in the long term.

Cheers =)


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

balfabiker22 said:


> Wooden pump track? Holy **** thats gonna take a massive amount of wood to build that...
> 
> Only one I've seen is at rays MTB park.
> 
> Post up some pics of this thing, I want to see what it looks like.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

for all you guys who dont support your LBS......

this is a mini ramp we built in the LBS owners garage for the brutal chicago winter, theres a bigger 5ft-tall 16ft-wide with sub boxes and wallrides being built outside right now. This one is 3ft tall,4ft wide. thats me hitting the ceiling,softer than most times.










for outdoor ramps youll want to seal the wood with something to help it stand up to water, our winters are hard on our mini here in chicago,your weather might be easier, but either way its worth doing to help it last longer.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Transition Circle size?*

Nice ramps!

I've built a few small kickers, still can't find that sweet spot for the tranny. :madman: 
Constant curve or gradually tightening?
Is there different circle sizes for 20" or 26" bikes? Anyone know a general rule of thumb on this?


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

For a small kicker I keep a constant radius @ about 8' or 8' 6". For example here a small kicker 1'x3' with a 8' 3" rad.and some 26" wheels with a 45" wheel base. It's small but good for keeping in a car or truck. Good for wallrides, gaps, ect. You could easily pop 4' or so off it. 
View attachment 380660


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

26" cant ride as quick of tranny as a 20", alot of 20" builders use a 6-61/2ft radius, weve gone as quick as 4ft before, but most people couldnt ride it cause they were used to mellow tranny, after i got used to it i was getting 4ft over coping.

the one in the garage mini pic is a different ramp and i believe we used about a 5ft tranny,for a 3ft tall ramp.

basically the taller we build them the mellower we build them, but thats just how we build them, you can air out of any tranny you make,no matter how tight it is, for instance.............


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> 26" cant ride as quick of tranny as a 20", alot of 20" builders use a 6-61/2ft radius,


I slightly regret selling my 20, but i just love the feel of mtb... idk

that set up is gnar


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

4 months later, and I finally finished my roller, just in time for the rideSFO's BikeExpo.










http://www.ridesfo.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=12148#12148

I still haven't tested them. I went w/ 3' wide, 18" high, 5' long dimensions. I only spent ~$44, and have two 48"x30" pieces left over for more.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

That looks smooth dude!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats sweet. Now you just need to make like 10 more.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

the more you build the better you get, this is the 3rd ramp we've built, and this one is pretty much perfect.


----------



## streetstyle (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking sick. I'm going to be building myself a halfpipe if all goes as planned this summer. Soon as the bike is built, the funds for the halfpipe will start rolling in. Since our town doesn't have a skatepark or anything, it will be easy to bribe friends to loan money for it.  "Either you help pay for it, of you don't ride it."


----------



## Complete (Jan 26, 2008)

wow i want a wooden pump track =P
and you guys are sure crafty carpenters! I couldnt imagine starting one but the pictures are promising. great work guys Cheers!


----------

